# Maskless Cream Sable?? Or Husky??



## philabusta (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi, so glad I found this forum. I'm adopting this sweet, playful girl tomorrow... and the shelter says she is husky... but the more I studied, I started thinking she is at least part GSD. And a friend insists she is PB. What do y'all think?

This is her:


----------



## philabusta (Oct 18, 2016)

Now I'm convinced she is husky-shepherd mix  haha


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She definitely has German shepherd in her. It looks like she may be purebred I'm not sure. Or possible shepherd with some husky. She is beautiful and perfect size!


----------



## philabusta (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks Jenny, she's so cute, can't wait to pick her up today!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Something about that second picture (maybe the ears) makes me think husky, but there's also some GSD.
I'm thinking Husky/GSD mix.


----------



## philabusta (Oct 18, 2016)

Yeah, I think you're right too.
And her name happens to fit perfectly (nerd alert... lol)
I named her Arwen, from Lord of the Rings. She was half-elf half-human.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Reminds me very strongly of the GSD/Husky mix I had growing up as a kid, except his colouring was the dominant tan/black saddle back.


----------



## tunez33 (Mar 21, 2016)

definitely looks husky shepherd, the face just screams husky to me


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree, shepherd husky mix most likely. She looks sweet. So glad you're getting her!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

philabusta said:


> Yeah, I think you're right too.
> And her name happens to fit perfectly (nerd alert... lol)
> I named her Arwen, from Lord of the Rings. She was half-elf half-human.


ha right on. good name.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

husky/gsd mix is more likely. so glad your're giving her a home! Wish you the best of luck.


----------

